# Breckenridge Peak 8



## KevSki (Mar 5, 2017)

The wife won a free trip to Breckenridge, with the caveat of attending a 2 hour TS presentation. Has anybody gone through this and what are your thoughts about the resort?


----------



## bdh (Mar 5, 2017)

KevSki said:


> The wife won a free trip to Breckenridge, with the caveat of attending a 2 hour TS presentation. Has anybody gone through this and what are your thoughts about the resort?



How long is the trip and what time of year?  Both of those would have an affect on how good the offer is. Breckenridge is a great town - but offers different options in winter vs summer.

The 90 min to 2 hr TS presentation is typical - some TS companies have high pressure sales while others are low pressure and readily accept "no" as an answer to the question if you want to buy.  Without knowing what TS company you got the offer from, it's hard to say.


----------



## KevSki (Mar 5, 2017)

we're going this month and it's Breckenridge Grand Vacations for Peak 8


----------



## Marathoner (Mar 5, 2017)

Breckenridge Grand Vacations (BGV) has a good reputation and has been a local timeshare business for a very long time in the Breck area.  They own Grand Lodge at Peak 7, Grand Timber Lodge (peak 9), and Gold Point which is off the mountain.  Their newest property is the Grand Colorado at Peak 8 and this is their latest and most upscale property.  You should find out where they are going to offer you lodging.  If it is either a Grand Lodge or Grand Colorado, then you will be on some of the best ski-in/out properties that Breckenridge has to offer.  If it is at Grand Timber Lodge, it is walk to lifts, a slightly older but still a nice property.  I don't go on timeshare pitches but I hear they are professional and relatively low key.

Breckenridge has a great Western mining town at the base with lots of shops and bars/restaurants.  They have very good sushi at Mountain Flying Fish as Breckenridge used to be owned by a Japanese conglomerate that relocated Japanese sushi chefs from Japan to Breckenridge.  The sushi chefs stayed when the Japanese company sold the mountain to Vail.  The crepes at the A la Carte Crepes are as good as the line is long.  Mexican at Mi Casa and creole food at the Lost Cajun are both plenty fun and tasty.

Have you skied Breck before?  Breckenridge has the most varied and challenging terrain of any of Vail's Colorado resorts (Vail, Beaver Creek, Keystone) as well as tons of beginner terrain.  Don't let all the easy piste skiing off of the lifts fool you, there are some seriously challenging runs at Breck some of which are not on the trail map.  The chutes off of Lake Chutes are amongst the steepest in Colorado, the cornice entry is heart thumping and is a no fall zone so make sure you can handle it.  The glade runs in Needle's Eye are some of the tightest and steepest that I've skied with my shoulders barely fitting between the tree trunks at times.  If you can do the tough stuff at Kirkwood (based on your photo avatar), you'll enjoy the tough stuff at Breck if you can find them.  Much of the trees on the sides of all the piste runs are skiable even if you rarely see anybody skiing them.


----------



## KevSki (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks bdh and Marathoner. It's nice to have some in depth info before you visit a resort for the first time.


----------



## Marathoner (Mar 6, 2017)

KevSki said:


> Thanks bdh and Marathoner. It's nice to have some in depth info before you visit a resort for the first time.



Hi - a few questions:
1. What level skier are you? Can you give some examples of ability?
2. Why are you looking for a timeshare?  What is your need from a lodging perspective?
3. How much planning can you do ahead of a trip? Is a year of planning possible?


----------



## KevSki (Mar 6, 2017)

1.I ski all terrain, black, double black, the wife like the groomers
2. We have the Vail Resorts Epic Pass. when we're not skiing our home resorts pass, we want to be able to ski Colorado. We want to be able to have a dedicated week for us and eventually for our sons and their families.
3. We normally do 9-12 of planning prior to our trips


----------



## bdh (Mar 7, 2017)

KevSki said:


> 2. We have the Vail Resorts Epic Pass. when we're not skiing our home resorts pass, we want to be able to ski Colorado. We want to be able to have a dedicated week for us and eventually for our sons and their families.



Not familiar with BGV product specifics - do you know if their system has the deeded week?  If so, how easy is it (what are the odds of a successful exchange) to exchange to a different week if you don't want to/can't use the deeded week?

PS: Marathoner: the mention of A la Carte Crepes makes people want one - they are excellent.  Was 20 degrees the other night and the line was long!


----------



## Tokapeba (Mar 13, 2017)

I have stayed there and would go in a second if offered. Do you know how they got the offer?

I did see a swing season week from their new resort on eBay for $25K if they get tempted to purchase.


----------



## Marathoner (Mar 13, 2017)

KevSki said:


> 1.I ski all terrain, black, double black, the wife like the groomers
> 2. We have the Vail Resorts Epic Pass. when we're not skiing our home resorts pass, we want to be able to ski Colorado. We want to be able to have a dedicated week for us and eventually for our sons and their families.
> 3. We normally do 9-12 of planning prior to our trips



Breckenridge is a very good option given your criteria - Epic passholder and double black for you/groomers for the wife.  You can also ski A-Basin and Vail when you are lodged at Breck, which are 30min and an hour away, respectively.

You have a lot of timeshare choices in Breck - Hyatt, Wyndham, BGV, Hilton to name a few.  Of these, BGV is probably the highest end and the newest.  But it will cost you to if you buy from the developer.  One option I believe they do have is you can fix your week by paying extra at purchase time from the developer.  This makes a lot of sense to me given that I am set on a school schedule for the kids and the lottery system will not work.


----------



## Marathoner (Apr 2, 2017)

KevSki said:


> we're going this month and it's Breckenridge Grand Vacations for Peak 8



So what was your opinion of Breck - the ski resort , the town, and the BGV timeshare tour?


----------

